# what about chapman university and boston university?



## yoobeey (Dec 10, 2002)

hey this is an international student..i m unsure which one is great...


----------



## yoobeey (Dec 10, 2002)

hey this is an international student..i m unsure which one is great...


----------



## NotaMono (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know if either are GREAT per se.  

There was a militantly pro-Chapman alumni on the old forums ( http://pub20.ezboard.com/fstudentfilmsfilmschools ).  It's a good school but I would not put it in a class with the USC's and AFI's.

Studentfilms.com's own Chris Wright is a B.U. product if I'm not mistaken so I'll refer to him on that count.

Pick up a copy of Film School Confidential ( http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0399523391/qid%3D1039593756/sr%3D11-1/ref%3Dsr%5F11%5F1/102-6197231-5620138 ) which is slightly out of date but gives pretty thorough rundowns of all the major U.S. graduate programs in film.

Now for my Tizzy style broken record speil.  It's not where you go but what you make of it once you get there!

Good Luck!

Nota "Making the best of a somewhat soft tangerine" Mono


----------



## yoobeey (Dec 11, 2002)

thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i really really appreciate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## olightme (Dec 11, 2002)

well to tell you the truth chapman university has about 3000 students total. Grad, undergrad all subjects. 800 of them are film students. It is no question where a lot of the money goes on the campus. I know, graduated 2001. 

They really haven't made a name for themselves yet, and the school is hella expensive. But if you want to learn film, you know the stuff that comes in widths of 16mm and 35mm, you will learn it there. 

For the money though, if all you want to learn is the  craft and don't care about a degree then a trade school is the way to go. Especialy if you want to learn avid, pro tools, after effects, maya, etc...


----------

